# PENG Nerve Block and 4 in 1 Nerve Block



## missyah20 (May 7, 2019)

Good morning all,

We have some providers who want to start performing the PENG Nerve Block and the 4 in 1 Block for postop pain management.  I have been looking around and haven't had any luck finding a source for a CPT code for these procedures.  Should the unlisted 64999 be used?

Thanks


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (May 20, 2019)

We use 64447 (Block femoral articular branches).


----------

